# gun on new Titan 440i seeping out



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

On two occasions (used this unit four times so far) midway through the day after swapping out buckets of paint, I start spraying again and get dribble and a little seepage out of the gun. I do have an 18" extension on the gun, but have not been experiencing this problem at other times. Even after reversing the nozzle and blasting it out the dribble continues. By dribble/seepage, I mean after releasing the trigger, paint comes dribbles out the nozzle. While spraying, the nozzle would not spray uniformly and have spatter. 

I ended up swapping in new tips and the problem went away-is this a tip or trigger problem?

what is the best way to clean spray tips?


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

You are changing the cans out? Not just filling the existing bucket? You introduce air into the hose and system when you swap the cans and it causes your gun to spit until it's worked out of the system

you need to purge the line, open the discharge tube until the air pocket passes and the paint discharge is solid again


----------



## ShaneDugas (Mar 30, 2009)

It's the ball and seat in the gun Chevy. I've had the same problem with a similar gun but it was old and worn out. 

Take apart the nose end and verify it is free of debris. Also, depending on the model you may be able to adjust the tension on the ball. If it's a new gun, I'd try bringing it back for a swap. It should be seating perfectly if it's new. If you still have the paper work with the diagram in it, the parts your looking for are the "diffuser" and the "seal assembly"

Hope this helps


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I do have an 18" extension on the gun, but have not been experiencing this problem at other times.


72, I've noticed when using an extension, hand tightening is not good enough to make a seal. Take some channel locks and just give it an extra half turn. 

-Paul


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Clogged filter or other issues with the gun will cause it to leak. Can't imagine why changing tips would fix it?


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

because he has *AIR* in the line when he switches bucket .....just like when you run low on paint..you have to purge the air


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

no issues today....I had been swapping buckets each time instead of refilling before so the air in the line makes complete sense-duh! I've been playing around with my spray technique and much happier with today's results. Seems the darker color on textured stucco also shows a little of the patterns in the application of the stucco...it's a fun learning experience. 

I had a smaller paint spray setup but bought the 440 b/c I needed the capacity for this job-do you guys sometimes use smaller/larger setups depending on the job or stick with one setup only? The 440i is a big heavier then the small rig


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

any way to completely delete a post?


----------



## ShaneDugas (Mar 30, 2009)

Barry, you are right, it will spit if there is air in the system. However, if the system is air free and totally hydraulic, the culprit is usually the seal assembly. 

Attached is the page from the titan manual for changing/adjusting the seal assembly in case anyone else has the same problem.


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

72chevy4x4 said:


> no issues today....I had been swapping buckets each time instead of refilling before so the air in the line makes complete sense-duh! I've been playing around with my spray technique and much happier with today's results. Seems the darker color on textured stucco also shows a little of the patterns in the application of the stucco...it's a fun learning experience.
> 
> I had a smaller paint spray setup but bought the 440 b/c I needed the capacity for this job-do you guys sometimes use smaller/larger setups depending on the job or stick with one setup only? The 440i is a big heavier then the small rig


Back when we were doing new construction painting full blast we had many different machines depending on the job

now as a one band man I have a 395 dedicated for clear finishes and a 795 for paint. Also have a HVLP and a 2 gallon pot


----------



## BarryE (Dec 12, 2009)

ShaneDugas said:


> Barry, you are right, it will spit if there is air in the system. However, if the system is air free and totally hydraulic, the culprit is usually the seal assembly.


doesn't matter if it's totally hydraulic, if air gets into the inlet, there will be air in the hose that needs purged.

there could be many other reasons your gun is spitting. If you are not sure of the cause, common sense says to eliminate the obvious and easiest reasons first before you start tearing it apart. 

With out being there and only having 72chev's description to go by I could be reasonably certain air in the line was a good place to start.


----------



## Damon T (Oct 13, 2008)

also check the gasket between the tip and the housing.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

If you have a leak in you siphon line it will leek. crack' not tite' houl. If the other advice dont work check you sifion hose.


----------

